# F/S: Western Fleet Flex Wiring Harness



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Western Fleet Flex Truck Side Harness
For Chevy/ GMC 2007.5 and up with HB3/ HB11 Headlights

Included:
Main Power Harness: 28594
Headlight Grill Plug Harness: 29860
Headlight Harness: 29498 (HB3/HB11 Headlights)
Green Label 3 Port Isolation Module: 29070-1

$400 OBO


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I guess the headlight harness looks up on as a Quickmatch as a 29400

This is the combination of the two harness numbers


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you willing to ship?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Sure


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Gone

Close it up


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great Seller! Thanks again


----------

